# Laurel and Chocolate: My Crazy Chihuahua Lady Starter Kit



## laurelsmom (Nov 15, 2018)

Chocolate is here. She's a big girl. She comes with issues but so do I. Most likely she is going to live with us and have regular visits with her other family. If they are ever able to rent an apartment that allows dogs again, I think Chocolate should be the one to decide where she lives. 

Laurel adores her and thinks Chocolate is the best present I ever gave her. I think Chocolate's other family are a nice present to us from Chocolate.

I would do anything for Chocolate.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the 'new' foster/adoption. Chocolate looks like she is right at home! She is now 7 months, right? She probably won't get much bigger, and may come into 'heat' soon, if she has not been spayed. Enjoy being a 2 dog family! I have 2 and it is fun to see them interact.


----------



## C.R.M (Feb 25, 2016)

I cant even see the pictures cuz they are so HUGE! LOL

lemmie try something 

























there. now i can see!
congratulations on the new addition 
super cute dogs!


----------

